# Autosleeper Nuevo-GRP lifting around Hook up & heater



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Any Nuevo owners had any problems with the exterior GRP lifting around the Hookup &/or water heater areas on van. It feels like there is a plate behind both locations & the plastic has lifted away from the body...not bubbling but the whole area lifting. Just hoping it doesn't get any worse


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

I used to have a Nuevo (2004) and had problems with delamination on the nearside sidewall next to the fridge vents. Opposite side to yours but a similar problem.

A large rectangular 'bulge' appeared about 9 months from new, Autosleepers repaired it but unfortunately about a year later the bulge re appeared again, though not as pronounced, once again they repaired it (under warranty) but I then sold the vehicle so can't say whether it came back again.

pete


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Pete

Ours is 2004 model but now out of warranty. I will keep a close eye on it 8O


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I had problems with water ingress at the hook-up socket which resulted in the body panel swelling/bulging. It seems that the socket had been inadequately sealed into the body panel. A-S are aware of the problem and corrected it under warranty on my 2005 Nuevo ES. It is a major job and required A-S having the vehicle for several days. 

As a 'belt & braces' type, I have since added a fine 'fillet' of silicon sealant around the socket, using masking tape to give a neat finish. I have also done the same at the fridge vents.

David


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Having replied yesterday I have just had a look at the body panel around the mains socket. Guess what? Its swelling again. I will be onto the Autosleeper Service Centre tomorrow!

David


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

UPDATE:

Contacted Autosleeper regarding the external wall problems. They agreed to repair it even though the vehicle is a 2004 model & out of warranty. They said it must have been happening in the warranty period but had not been noticed.

Off to pick up the van today...will report back.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just back from picking up van. Looks like the job is a good one  I guess only time will tell?


----------



## 107198 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi 

Do you know what autosleeper did to repair the bulge, it appears to be caused by water ingress soaking into the dense fibre in the centre of the panel. The fibre must swell with the water soaking into it. 

I wonder if they cut all the fibre away and refill or if they simply cut a slot in the centre of the fibre to relieve the pressure and allow the panel to return to its original size. 

Andy


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not exactly sure how they repaired it but they did mention putting new timber in :? It sounds like there may have been some water ingress but none was visible to us inside the van. Hopefully the repair will be permanent.


----------

